# Got Australian Full Driving License



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi All, just want to share as i am very excited, i got full Australian Car driving License in first attempt after three weeks of arrival in australia


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations iffi.

Please post your experience and the process that you went through as there are no doubt loads of people who will need a driving license at one point or another and will go through the process and no doubt your advice will prove useful to them.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

iffi said:


> Hi All, just want to share as i am very excited, i got full Australian Car driving License in first attempt after three weeks of arrival in australia



Wonderful news! Congrats,it is really a remarkable achievement and surely it will help you a lot to settle over there swiftly!

Share your experience and any specific tips would welcomed.

Best luck!

Thanks.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

iffi said:


> Hi All, just want to share as i am very excited, i got full Australian Car driving License in first attempt after three weeks of arrival in australia


good job, super fast, kindly share the process u followed.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congrats iffi

i got 97% in the computer test but failed the driving test, the person taking my test was an asian, old chap, no offense but i could hardly understand his accent, he took 15 mins to read my license number, got hyper when i did not change lane when he asked me to, and it wa simpossible for anyone to do it as i was nearing a signal adn there were cars coming from everywehre.. anyways, i have to take it again in 15 days, hope iw ill make it this time

cheers
anj


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

HI All,
Thanks . I will write down whole process related to Full Driving License Procedure.

If one's have experience of more than three years in driving from home country, he/she has to take a NOC from license issuing city traffic police. This NOC needs to be attested by Foreign Affairs. Both these documents (NOC + Original Driving License) should be presented to your consulate in Australia, Sydney, if you are going to land in SYD. Consulate will issue a letter in name of RTA. You will present this letter at time of either Computer based test or practical test.

If this above documents will not be provided, other way is to go with flow mean you need to get learner first, then P1 for which driving test criteria is same as for Full license. P1 will be issued for 1 years, after P1 you will get P2 for two years and both these provisional license have some limitations. After 2 years of P2, you will get full after driving test.

Now my experience, I have followed the NOC one, as when i was in Pakistan, my friend in SYD has told me this procedure. I have passed Computer based Test Called DKT after two weeks of arrival as my first two weeks were busy in documents work related to medicare, center link and bank accounts. i have booked a date for practical driving test a week after learners issuance. believed me i have more than 8 years of driving experience, i have good driving skills, i have got training for four hours and literally, my instructor has pointed my mistakes in each minutes of first hour. why i am writing this just to let know that driving in our region are different from here especially from drive test perspective. My instructor was indian, wonderful instructor, who loves to teach his students, though charges are AUD 40/hr. i have practiced all rules, especially blindspots checking at each turn and indicator section.

My instructor told me that RTA is very strict in driving rules with no excuse at all and you have to follow these rules during test. it was 45 minutes drive test in RICHMOND area and i score 97 out of 101.

so that's my experience related to Driving License. and i am happy to share contact details of my instructor if anyone needed in SYD area, he is damn good.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Passing a driving test in a country town like Richmond, NSW is nothing to be excited about. Richmond has one main street and about half a dozen traffic lights. Anyone can pass a driving test there. 

According to the law, one has to pass a driving test at the RTA closest to home. The OP wrote in another post that he wants to settle in Lakemba which is 40 kilometers away from Richmond. Either the OP rented an aprtment in Richmond instead of Lakemba or lied to the authorities that he lives there. If it´s the latter then it is not a nice way to start a new life in Australia.


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

Just ignoring your mental sickness issues, for your information as most of the times you have lack of information, to get a NSW license, you need to provide address and to provide address you should provide your bank statement which shows ur address as a proof. I have priovided my Lakmba address, i have give DKT in Lidcomb and give test in Richmond as my instructor belongs to that area. Address mention in my license is still Lakemba Address.There is no limitation from RTA , you should be only resident in this state area then who the ........ Are you to tell and judge start of a life of individual in Australia


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi iffi

Congratulations for the license. Can u pls provide some more information regarding the NOC from khi? The exact procedure, whom to contact, time and money required etc. I'll be making the move from khi to sydney in march. Hope to keep in touch with you then...

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Asad,

Same procedure, you need to take NOC from local traffic police , some traffic police have template some will just type on A4 paper and signed with stamped also serves the purpose. This NOC show yuur names, father name, address, nic number, driving license with issuing and expiry date and certified tht this belongs to you. Ideally this is a legal document and no money is required. You need to spend only Rs 10 stamp when u will go to get it stamp by foreign affairs


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

congrats iffi.

you mentioned in the post that one has to get NOC from the license issuing authority. what type of NOC is it? what is mentioned in that NOC. I am an Indian staying in Qatar for last 10 yrs and I have Qatari License from last 8 yrs and no Indian License. does this means i have to get NOC from Qatari Authorities and get stamped from Qatar MOFA? then when i land in Oz, get it stamped from Qatar consulate/embassy?

About the driving test, is there any compulsion on the type of car like AT or MT? I am asking this bcoz though I learned driving and gave test in manual transmission car I am not comfortable with MT and drive an AT car. plus Qatar has recently introduced a AT license where holder of that license is allowed to drive only automatic transmission cars. is there any concept like this in Aus?


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi eagleye, 

You will adopt the same procedure from qatar police and get it stamped from qatari authority. I have drive mannual car since from start but as u knw we have no indication of mannual or automatic, i am not sure but there will not be a issue as there is no restrition like manual or automatic here. A single license serve purpose for both.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

iffi said:


> Hi eagleye,
> 
> You will adopt the same procedure from qatar police and get it stamped from qatari authority. I have drive mannual car since from start but as u knw we have no indication of mannual or automatic, i am not sure but there will not be a issue as there is no restrition like manual or automatic here. A single license serve purpose for both.


Thanks for your quick reply. 

does this mean that one can take driving test with AT Car? could u pls confirm with your instructor, if you don't mind. as i mentioned before, here in Qatar, if someone takes test on manual car, is allowed to drive both types of car but AT License holders can drive only AT cars.


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

That's for sure that one license in Australia will serve purpose for both vehicles. Even when you go for driving test , you can bring mannual car or automatic car, and they will issue a generic license


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

iffi said:


> That's for sure that one license in Australia will serve purpose for both vehicles. Even when you go for driving test , you can bring mannual car or automatic car, and they will issue a generic license


you are too quick to reply.

Thanks a lot....


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

One more thing, just check all the part from Qatar end 😊


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

iffi said:


> One more thing, just check all the part from Qatar end 😊


yup, sure. anyways, i was just asking this for future. still a long way to go. i am currently awaiting reply for NSW SS. i dont know how much time they will take. applied on Dec 15 and received acknowledgement on Dec 22. hoping for a +ve reply, Inshallah


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

Iffi

Thanks for the reply. Can u pls tell me whether i need to go to the traffic police office in dha for this?

Thanks

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

If your license was issued from there, one more thing also visit pakiatani consulate in australia site for more details


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear iffi;

Please confirm could the NOC traffic police provide be called Int'l driving permit?Is there any specific format of that NOC?

Thanks.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

a confusion in 3 years history rule/restriction, driver must have 3 years history before entering in Australia or before applying for the aus license?


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

Three year history is required before applying for license, second overseas license i valid for 3 moths in syndey and 6 mnths in melbourne. H vae drive a car for first two weeks in syndey on Paki license. Some traffic police has template and some just print on A4 paper and get stamped. Foreign affairs also accept this and same Pakistani consulate. Mine NOC is the latter one


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

As i explained in my previous thread, NOC just state your name, father name, nic number, drivin license number, issue and expiry date, region of issue and certifiy that this driving license belong to applicant and is original


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

iffi said:


> Three year history is required before applying for license, second overseas license i valid for 3 moths in syndey and 6 mnths in melbourne. H vae drive a car for first two weeks in syndey on Paki license. Some traffic police has template and some just print on A4 paper and get stamped. Foreign affairs also accept this and same Pakistani consulate. Mine NOC is the latter one



Dear iffi;

Thanks for your information!

Three years history is the requirement of Pakistan Traffic Police of Australian Driving License Authorities?If three years history is required in Pakistan,it means that your DL must be three years old,isn't it?

Thanks.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> congrats iffi
> 
> i got 97% in the computer test but failed the driving test, the person taking my test was an asian, old chap, no offense but i could hardly understand his accent, he took 15 mins to read my license number, got hyper when i did not change lane when he asked me to, and it wa simpossible for anyone to do it as i was nearing a signal adn there were cars coming from everywehre.. anyways, i have to take it again in 15 days, hope iw ill make it this time
> 
> ...


Hi anj;
would you know if a valid driving license from USA will make it any easier to get an australian license?
Are you going to watch the Boxing Day test match at the MCG ?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Hi anj;
> would you know if a valid driving license from USA will make it any easier to get an australian license?
> Are you going to watch the Boxing Day test match at the MCG ?


Yes; a US driving license can be converted without the need to take the driving test in most states.


----------



## xuberant (Dec 18, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear iffi;
> 
> Thanks for your information!
> 
> ...


I too think so, that driving license should be 3 years old at least.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

twister292 said:


> Yes; a US driving license can be converted without the need to take the driving test in most states.


thanks twister292..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

lifeisgood
No i could not go to MCG, i sooo wanted to, more than me, BH wanted to but with a 14 month old it isnt the best idea.


----------



## Jampani (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi,

Congratulations for the license.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> lifeisgood
> No i could not go to MCG, i sooo wanted to, more than me, BH wanted to but with a 14 month old it isnt the best idea.


haha...yeah thats rite..your 14 month old baby must be a handful at the moment..


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats, a little late but just read the thread.
Thanks for the info on the procedure.

I'll be moving on 21st Jan, so would try to get the NOC before that.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Following is the response I've received from WA transport Department,as per them anybody who had held his overseas driving license for less than 02 years would be able to transfer the DL,though would be on provisional driving license in the interim :


"Provided your driver's licence is not a learner's permit we can transfer the licence over even if you only just got your licence for the first time six months ago. If you have held your licence for less than two years you will be on a provisional licence.

If you require further information please do not hesitate to reply to this email. Alternatively, you can visit our website, Driver and Vehicle Services or call our Customer Contact Centre on 13 11 56 or +61 8 9427 6404 if you are calling from outside Australia ."

Thanks.
















iffi said:


> Three year history is required before applying for license, second overseas license i valid for 3 moths in syndey and 6 mnths in melbourne. H vae drive a car for first two weeks in syndey on Paki license. Some traffic police has template and some just print on A4 paper and get stamped. Foreign affairs also accept this and same Pakistani consulate. Mine NOC is the latter one


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Following is the response I've received from WA transport Department,as per them anybody who had held his overseas driving license for less than 02 years would be able to transfer the DL,though would be on provisional driving license in the interim :
> 
> 
> "Provided your driver's licence is not a learner's permit we can transfer the licence over even if you only just got your licence for the first time six months ago. If you have held your licence for less than two years you will be on a provisional licence.
> ...


Hi Hassan

The above would only be applicable to people who hold driving licenses issued by countries (mainly from EU and the States) that are recognised as having a test procedure that is of an equal standard to the Australian driving test.

The Pakistani license cannot be swapped, so unfortunately, you will still need to go for a full test before you can be granted a WA driver's license.

If you are planning to apply for a driver's license when you get to Perth, do take note of the list of required supporting documents listed on the DVS website as it is quite extensive and unfortunately, if you do not have the required documentation, you will be sent away.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Maz25;

Thanks for your message.

I am cognisant of the fact that Pakistan's driving license is not eligible per se to be transferred to into full Australia/WA's DL .But I believe that on the basis of Pakistan's DL we wouldn't have to start from scratch like getting the learner permit and logging driving practice etc.We would've to pass the written and afterwards the practical driving to get the full WA's driving license.Isn't it?

Actually the underpinning of my last post which culminated in below reply of yours,was that if one were holding an overseas DL from Pakistan which is less than two years old ,one could drive on the provisional license in the transition phase(after the first three months of their landing) - when they are through the process of taking the computer test and later practical driving test.

In case of any misconception on my part,please feel free to dictate!

thanks and regards






Maz25 said:


> Hi Hassan
> 
> The above would only be applicable to people who hold driving licenses issued by countries (mainly from EU and the States) that are recognised as having a test procedure that is of an equal standard to the Australian driving test.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Maz25;

Hope you're doing great! I am waiting for your reply for the below quoted post since ages

In addition to that would you please elaborate that what difference it makes to start from scratch in getting the WA DL ,or joining the fast track on the basis of previous DL from any recognized country? Further what kind of problems one will have to face if one is starting from zero to get the WA DL and is without the DL in the interim.

Thanks.
















Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Maz25;
> 
> Thanks for your message.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Hassan

I have a UK license, so I just swapped it for a Western Australia driving license. Certain countries follow similar procedures for driving tests and therefore licenses granted are seen to be of a similar standard to the Oz driving license, enabling a straight swap. Certain countries have 'questionable' or 'different' procedures for issuing a driving license, hence Oz will not accept such licenses. As an example, I also have a UAE driving license and to say the least, I would not even consider their procedure as a driving test - it was more of a bad joke which lasted 30 seconds and therefore DVS would never accept to swap a license obtained after a 30 second test!

I think you would need to contact DVS or just head down to their office with your documents when you get here and they will guide you as to what you need to do and the procedure that needs to be followed. I have never needed to research this option so be honest, I would not be able to advise you.

I don't consider the lack of a driving license to be a problem. It just means that you have to use public transport until you have a license and possibly, you may find that some employers require you to have a driving license if you are required to travel to client sites/ meetings for your job.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Maz25

Yours much belated reply has nullified its delay factor impact by relieving my worries!!

The thoughts that I would face real mighty problems in my settlement process because of nonavailability of DL were hovering over my mind since ages.

I dropped the option of getting UAE license because it wasn't recognised in Australia.

I hope to get my DL from Pakistan before leaving for Australia to get Provisional License atleast therefrom.

Thanks for your cooperation.

Best regards.





Maz25 said:


> Hi Hassan
> 
> I have a UK license, so I just swapped it for a Western Australia driving license. Certain countries follow similar procedures for driving tests and therefore licenses granted are seen to be of a similar standard to the Oz driving license, enabling a straight swap. Certain countries have 'questionable' or 'different' procedures for issuing a driving license, hence Oz will not accept such licenses. As an example, I also have a UAE driving license and to say the least, I would not even consider their procedure as a driving test - it was more of a bad joke which lasted 30 seconds and therefore DVS would never accept to swap a license obtained after a 30 second test!
> 
> ...


----------



## karamatali (Dec 10, 2011)

iffi said:


> Just ignoring your mental sickness issues, for your information as most of the times you have lack of information, to get a NSW license, you need to provide address and to provide address you should provide your bank statement which shows ur address as a proof. I have priovided my Lakmba address, i have give DKT in Lidcomb and give test in Richmond as my instructor belongs to that area. Address mention in my license is still Lakemba Address.There is no limitation from RTA , you should be only resident in this state area then who the ........ Are you to tell and judge start of a life of individual in Australia


Nice reply iffi


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

Dear Iffi

Can u pls clarify one thing...did u use international driving license from pakistan or the normal local one for NOC and sydney RTA purposes?

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

I want to know whether LTV(light transport vehicle) driving licence from Pakistan is acceptable in Australia to be transferred to Motor Car driving licence .


----------



## Chaths (Oct 5, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Yes; a US driving license can be converted without the need to take the driving test in most states.


Hi Twister,

My US license expires end of 2013 - is there any specific time period for which your license should be valid. Planning to travel to Aus by end of this year / early next year.


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

Chaths said:


> Hi Twister,
> 
> My US license expires end of 2013 - is there any specific time period for which your license should be valid. Planning to travel to Aus by end of this year / early next year.


For Victoria, you can convert your US license to an Australian License as long as it has not expired for more than 5 years. Don't know about the other states.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I guess even SA allows unexpired USA driving license to be converted ...
SA: Overseas Licences accepted...


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello,

I have Pakistani licence which is less than 2 years old. I am right now in Perth. I have already got NOC from traffic police and got it attested from Ministry of Foriegn Affairs in Pakistan. 

Now I have to attest/verify it from Pakistani High Commission/Consulate. As Pakistani Commission and Consulate is in Canberra and Sydney respectively and I am in Perth, how can I get it verify from Pakistani Commission/Consulate?

Any idea??

Regards
Ali


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

You can probably snail mail it to them without any issues. Just contact them on the phone numbers mentioned on the consulate's website for details.

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

asadmasad said:


> You can probably snail mail it to them without any issues. Just contact them on the phone numbers mentioned on the consulate's website for details.
> 
> Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


btw Why do we need NOC?


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

To confirm to RTA that we have a genuine Pakistani licence!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

asadmasad said:


> To confirm to RTA that we have a genuine Pakistani licence!


so if we are able to prove our license is genuine, do we need to have practical driving test/ rode rule test?


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

yes, we still need to do these tests because the testing methods/techniques in Pakistan are not considered to be of adequate standards by the RTA here. There are only a couple of countries recognised by RTA (including UK and Singapore) whose licences can be directly converted to an Australian DL without any driving tests


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Anj1976 (and others from India),
Just a bit confused after reading this post. Has any of you got this NOC from any RTO in India? From what I understand, getting a DL seems to be a 3 step process (assuming you have driven quite a bit in India):

a. Get the NOC from RTO
b. Get it attested by the 'Foreign Affairs' Ministry in India
c. Get it attested again by the Indian Consulate in Australia

Please correct me if I am wrong. Also, please share your experience. Thanks.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

asadmasad said:


> yes, we still need to do these tests because the testing methods/techniques in Pakistan are not considered to be of adequate standards by the RTA here. There are only a couple of countries recognised by RTA (including UK and Singapore) whose licences can be directly converted to an Australian DL without any driving tests


and yes here is the confusion, i went to RTA office, presented my overseas license with international permit, passed the road rule test, passed the practical driving test, submitted the form and fee to RTA, they are going to convert it to open license (mentioned on the form) and they have given me 2 weeks and licensed will be delivered to home address, don't know when would they ask for NOC. I have not got my license because 2 weeks time will over on 3rd of July, they might ask for NOC before issuing the license or NOC is not required at all.
If they ask for NOC, i would be in trouble because i don't have with me.
If NOC was required they would have asked before registering the test.


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

hmmm..I don't know..when I went to the RTA the first time, I kept all me docs on the counter, and the letter from the consulate could be seen there. the girl at the counter looked at it and was like good that you've got this letter from the consulate.

as for this 2 weeks thing..i'm not sure, because as soon as I passed the road driving test, they issued me with the licence on the spot without any conditions whatsoever..must be some procedural differences between the states..similar to the fact that the hazard perception test is required in VIC but not in NSW for those who have had their overseas licences for more than 3 years..

anyways..best of luck!!


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hi Anj1976 (and others from India),
> Just a bit confused after reading this post. Has any of you got this NOC from any RTO in India? From what I understand, getting a DL seems to be a 3 step process (assuming you have driven quite a bit in India):
> 
> a. Get the NOC from RTO
> ...


I am also looking for some clarity on this from Indian Expats. I have already reached Melbourne with just the Indian DL and planning to apply for the AUS DL ASAP.
I didn't bring any NOC from India. (Does one exist for DL?)
Am I in trouble?

None of the Govt sites (VIC and SA roads) mention about the NOC. Can someone please share the link where it is mentioned?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Bangalg it depends on where you go to, I am in Melbourne and I did not need any letter from anyone, not sure if I got lucky or if Melborune is a little relaxed but my husband too just booked the test, went for the test, cleared it and then gave his driving test, cleared and got his DL, but a few people have been telling me they were asked for the letter, i think it is worth getting it from RTO there..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Got my license, no NOC no 3 years history required at least for Queensland.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

Just checked the NSW RTA website. We need to provide the letter from the local (Indian) RTO if we are not able to provide them the Indian license. 



> If you cannot produce your overseas licence, you will need to provide:
> 
> A letter from the overseas licence issuing authority confirming your licence details and status, or
> A letter from a relevant consulate or diplomatic office (based on information received from the overseas licence issuing authority) confirming your licence details and status.


Source:
International drivers

The NOC from the RTO and then the attestation from the Consulate must make the job easy but I don't *think *that's required. If you driving license is in English, you should not have a problem.

Vijay.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

I suppose I don't need an international DL if I have my Indian DL. Is that correct? I will try to get NOC from RTO today.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

South Australia will convert a USA driving license to an Australian one without any test whatsoever. I have one and will probably get it done by next week. I am so relieved that I do not have to give any test...


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

bangalg said:


> I suppose I don't need an international DL if I have my Indian DL. Is that correct? I will try to get NOC from RTO today.


Hi Bangalg,
Below is what I have found on the vicroads website:

Overseas drivers - licences : VicRoads

------------------------------
_If you have entered Victoria on a permanent visa issued under the Migration Act 1958, you may drive on your overseas driver licence for:

six months from the date you first entered Australia if the permanent visa was issued before you entered Australia; or, 
six months from the date when the permanent visa was issued to you if the permanent visa was issued to you whilst in Australia.

If you want to continue driving in Victoria after this time you must change your overseas licence to a Victorian driver licence. _
--------------------------------

Also, when you want to go for a full Victorian DL, the eligibility criteria defined only mentions about overseas license and not about an International DL.

*Victorian full driver licence* 
_To obtain a Victorian full driver licence you must have held and provide evidence that you have held an overseas driver licence for at least three years from your 18th birthday. Your overseas driver licence must be current or not expired by more than five years. Any period where you have been suspended or disqualified from driving is excluded when calculating the period of time you have held a licence._

IMO, your Indian DL should be sufficient to get you a full Vic DL provided your DL was issued atleast 3 years back. (and you clear the road test )

Hope this helps.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

That's very helpful, coolsnake. Thanks! 
I went to the Bangalore RTO to get an NOC. They were clueless and they mentioned that they have never issued such a thing. From his reaction, I realised I can never get an NOC from him.
One question- Should I get my normal Indian DL as it is or should I get an International driving licence issued as well? Does it make sense for me to get an International Driving Licence? It costs quite a bit.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

bangalg said:


> That's very helpful, coolsnake. Thanks!
> I went to the Bangalore RTO to get an NOC. They were clueless and they mentioned that they have never issued such a thing. From his reaction, I realised I can never get an NOC from him.
> One question- Should I get my normal Indian DL as it is or should I get an International driving licence issued as well? Does it make sense for me to get an International Driving Licence? It costs quite a bit.


From what I have read on the Vicroads website, I would say your Indian DL should be sufficient enough to enable you to drive for the first six months in Victoria. I wouldn't go for an International DL as we are planning to stay in Australia for a longer duration and it would serve no purpose after you go for a full Vic DL. 

To me, it just doesn't make sense to go for an International DL.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Bangalg, I told you, you do not require any International license.

If the name in your license is different than that on your passport of for your wife than get proof supporting your claim. In my license I had my maiden name, i had my old passport with my maiden name and the passport number was mentioned in my new passport with my name now, it took me 5 mins to explain it to them and link it all but they accepted it.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Bangalg, I told you, you do not require any International license.
> 
> If the name in your license is different than that on your passport of for your wife than get proof supporting your claim. In my license I had my maiden name, i had my old passport with my maiden name and the passport number was mentioned in my new passport with my name now, it took me 5 mins to explain it to them and link it all but they accepted it.


Yes, you can drive with your Indian DL in Australia & New Zealand. I had been driving in NZ during my first trip down under . And its quite easy when you have right hand side drive..


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

Any idea as how to get the NOC from India? 
Shoud IDP suffice? 

Is there any limitation on the car you should povide test on? I am driving automatic and have difficulty in manual.....

Any help is appretiated.

VNA


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

vnainaus said:


> Any idea as how to get the NOC from India?
> Shoud IDP suffice?
> 
> Is there any limitation on the car you should povide test on? I am driving automatic and have difficulty in manual.....
> ...


Sorry guys, I dropped this question reading the initial comments without going through other pages. I saw the details....

thanks anways.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

iffi said:


> Hi Asad,
> 
> Same procedure, you need to take NOC from local traffic police , some traffic police have template some will just type on A4 paper and signed with stamped also serves the purpose. This NOC show yuur names, father name, address, nic number, driving license with issuing and expiry date and certified tht this belongs to you. Ideally this is a legal document and no money is required. You need to spend only Rs 10 stamp when u will go to get it stamp by foreign affairs


Dear iffi;

In how many days Pakistan's consulate in Australia provided you the licence verification letter after provision of NOC and all relevant documents?

Thanks.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Bangalg, I told you, you do not require any International license.
> 
> If the name in your license is different than that on your passport of for your wife than get proof supporting your claim. In my license I had my maiden name, i had my old passport with my maiden name and the passport number was mentioned in my new passport with my name now, it took me 5 mins to explain it to them and link it all but they accepted it.


Yeah, Anjali. You told me so. Just slipped my mind. Sorry.
Saw your other post on expenses, etc. Pretty discomforting reading that things are so damn expensive!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

LMAO bangalg.. yeah they are, dont worry, you get used to it or find a way out, people go on buying spree over sales which is june-july and december-january


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Anjali,
For proof that I have been driving in India for X number of years, is it adequate to give my little Indian Driving Licence Plastic Card wherein the 'Date of commencement' of the Licence for LMV (Light Motor Vehicles) is clearly mentioned? 
I am asking this - (a) To be allowed to drive around for 6 months in Melbourned and (b) To be able to get a VIC DL by writing the written and by giving the driving test (without having to go through the 'Provisional'/ 'Learners' rounte).
Thanks.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Anjali,
> For proof that I have been driving in India for X number of years, is it adequate to give my little Indian Driving Licence Plastic Card wherein the 'Date of commencement' of the Licence for LMV (Light Motor Vehicles) is clearly mentioned?
> I am asking this - (a) To be allowed to drive around for 6 months in Melbourned and (b) To be able to get a VIC DL by writing the written and by giving the driving test (without having to go through the 'Provisional'/ 'Learners' rounte).
> Thanks.


Hi Bangalg,
Answers to your questions below:
(a) If you have a valid overseas DL, you should be able to drive in Vic for the first six months. Dont worry about the DL's start date.
(b) If your DL's start date (mentioned on the DL) is more than 3 years old you do not have to undergo the 'Provisional'/ 'Learners' route & can directly take up the road test after successfully completing the Written test.

Hope this helps.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, there is no other proof that you can give other than the license itself


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

try and drive around for initial 3-4 months befoe you try the driving test but check with the vic roads office where you want to take the test when you are getting the date for driving test, it took me three takes and everytime there was a month's waiting


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you both coolsnake and Anjali for the responses.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Bangalg,
> Answers to your questions below:
> (a) If you have a valid overseas DL, you should be able to drive in Vic for the first six months. Dont worry about the DL's start date.
> (b) If your DL's start date (mentioned on the DL) is more than 3 years old you do not have to undergo the 'Provisional'/ 'Learners' route & can directly take up the road test after successfully completing the Written test.
> ...


Hello again coolsnake and Anjali,

a) I am assuming I can take up the 'road test' only after successfully completing the 'written test'. Am I correct?
b) If I flunk (hope not) the 'road test' after passing the 'written test', can I make a repeat attempt at only the 'road test' without having to write the 'written test' again?
c) Are the resources available on Victoria Driving official website good enough for me to understand and pass the 'written test'?

Thanks again.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, each test is different but to reach the road test you have to clear the hazard perception and the Learner's license test. you can book all three the same day or two first and then road test in a few days. For road test, you have to clear the computer tests

If you fail in road test, you can keep taking the road test, the validity of the computer test is one year. I cleared in 3 takes and I was driving in India since 1993. I had to unlearn my Indian driving first and then learn the Aussie driving.

Check vic roads website, they do have practice tests available, i took the tests atleast 100 times, or probably more, i knew the questions by heart and read the road rules guide.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hello again coolsnake and Anjali,
> 
> a) I am assuming I can take up the 'road test' only after successfully completing the 'written test'. Am I correct?
> b) If I flunk (hope not) the 'road test' after passing the 'written test', can I make a repeat attempt at only the 'road test' without having to write the 'written test' again?
> ...


From what I've read in the NSW RTO website, you have to give the written test to get a learners license. The learners license is valid for 6 months. And since you've driven in India for more than 3 years (date of issue in indian license), you are eligible for full drivers license and not P1/P2 licenses.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

A useful link explaining the process of using your Indian Licence to get a full licence here:

http://mydailyrambling.blogspot.com.au/2011/10/indian-driving-license-in-australia.html


----------



## toosteward (Dec 17, 2013)

iffi said:


> HI All,
> 
> i have booked a date for practical driving test a week after learners issuance. believed me i have more than 8 years of driving experience, i have good driving skills, i have got training for four hours and literally, my instructor has pointed my mistakes in each minutes of first hour. why i am writing this just to let know that driving in our region are different from here especially from drive test perspective. My instructor was indian, wonderful instructor, who loves to teach his students, though charges are AUD 40/hr. i have practiced all rules, especially blindspots checking at each turn and indicator section.
> 
> ...


Can you or some one please share Instructors address and details. Where did u take ur test. Does it matter really, if u know driving.


----------



## DuMigrant (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone from Kuwait to managed to get this NOC? If yes please can you share the procedure.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Bret Hart said:


> Hi I was just wondering if I could get an expert advice from someone here.
> 
> Although I am not a British Citizen I managed to get full UK Driving License, while I was a temporary resident there in U.K. I have been able to renew it, which is valid for like another 8 years.
> 
> ...


No, you don't need to be a citizen of the UK to exchange your licence for a full Australian one, assuming your UK licence is also a full licence. You will still need to prove that you've had it for at least three years (bring old expired licences or an official driving record) or you will be given a probationary licence (and will be required to have P plates on your car).


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 18, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> No, you don't need to be a citizen of the UK to exchange your licence for a full Australian one, assuming your UK licence is also a full licence. You will still need to prove that you've had it for at least three years (bring old expired licences or an official driving record) or you will be given a probationary licence (and will be required to have P plates on your car).
> 
> 
> Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> #83 (permalink) Add to Bret Hart's Reputation .



Thank u guyz for a quick reply.

OZ bound could u plz clarify what u meant by the statement " you will be given a probationary licence (and will be required to have P plates on your car)"

R u trying to say that I would be able to exchange with full one if I have been having my UK License for 3 years? 

My license was issued in 2006. So would this mean that I won't be required to display P plate on my car???
Thanx!


----------



## hwaqar (Sep 18, 2014)

iffi said:


> Hi All, just want to share as i am very excited, i got full Australian Car driving License in first attempt after three weeks of arrival in australia


Can you please share your instructor's number if you still have it.

regards,


----------

